# Police bike!



## Cyclist33 (7 Aug 2014)

I'm excited - my Charlie's having his 6th birthday weekend at mine tomorrow - he's getting his new bike!

Props to my local Decathlon who helped with the window shopping, knocked off a few ££s, set the bike up and then re-checked it, give a lifetime frame warranty and the customer service in general was excellent.

Stu


----------



## glasgowcyclist (7 Aug 2014)

Photographs man, photographs!

GC


----------



## fossyant (7 Aug 2014)

Slacking. No new bike posts without pictures.


----------



## Cyclist33 (7 Aug 2014)

Well, he hasn't had it yet, but this is it..!


----------



## winjim (7 Aug 2014)

Sweet. Does it have a flashing blue light and a siren?


----------



## Cyclist33 (7 Aug 2014)

winjim said:


> Sweet. Does it have a flashing blue light and a siren?


it does indeed!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Aug 2014)

he's gonna love that..


----------



## cyberknight (8 Aug 2014)

How many locks ? ................


----------



## summerdays (8 Aug 2014)

The locks are for locking up criminals and recovering stolen property


----------



## cyberknight (8 Aug 2014)

summerdays said:


> The locks are for locking up criminals and recovering stolen property


hahaha !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Aug 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> it does indeed!



Do they do them in adult sizes?


----------



## I like Skol (8 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Do they do them in adult sizes?


Indeed they do.....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Aug 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Indeed they do.....
> 
> View attachment 52783



No siren so n+1 will have to wait


----------

